# Today 5pm–7pm (UTC) 2 hours of innovative classical music recordings on broadcasting



## Gibraltar (May 14, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Discover innovative classical music recordings using modelled pianos on historical french broadcasting radio station today from 5pm to 7pm (UTC): https://nouveaux-talents-classiques.com/

This is the first time that recordings made entirely with modelled instruments are broadcast on a radio for a wide audience.

An opportunity to discover and hear modelled pianos interacting with real instruments and opera singers.

Have a great time.

PROGRAM:

CESAR FRANCK

- Violin Sonata in A Major: III. Récitatif-Fantaisie (E. Errera, violin/ S. Aznar, piano)

FREDERIC CHOPIN

- Nocturne in D-flat Major Op. 27 No. 2 (N. Ress, piano)
- Nocturne in C-sharp minor Op. 48 No. 2 (N. Ress, piano)
- 3 Waltzes Op. 64 (A. Pagin, piano)

ROBERT SCHUMANN

- Kinderszenen Op. 15: 7. Träumerei (M. Mazloum, piano)
- Kreisleriana Op. 16 No. 1, 2 and 3 (I. Sauloup, piano)
- Frauenliebe und leben Op. 42 No. 4 and 5 '' Du Ring an meinem Finger '' / '' Helft mir, ihr Schwestern '' (A. Yvoz, soprano/ S. Aznar, piano)

MANUEL DE FALLA

- Cancion (M. Bochelen, soprano/ V. de Murcia, piano)
- El pano murano (M. Bochelen, soprano/ V. de Murcia, piano)

MESSAGER

- J'ai deux amants (M. Bochelen, soprano/ V. de Murcia, piano)

JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH

Goldberg Variations: ''Aria'', Var. 1-4, 7 and 8 (F. Martens, piano)

WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART

- The Magic Flute: Aria ''O zittre nicht'' and ''Der Hölle rache'' (L. Izossimova, soprano/ S. Aznar, piano)

FRANZ SCHUBERT

- Sonata in A minor '' Arpeggione '' (A. Dzenisenia, cymbalum/ S. Aznar, piano)

YSAYE

- Sonata in E minor Op. 27 No. 4: I. Allemande (E. Errera, violin)

GABRIEL FAURÉ

- Nocturne 4 (A. Winterhalter, piano)

Support our Beethoven 2020 project: https://ulule.com/lntc-beethoven-2020/


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Alas to late seeing this.


----------

